# VapeClub - Rogue RDA and Silverplay RTA now in stock



## JakesSA (7/4/15)

Finally Lemaga's Rogue and Tobeco's Silverplay rebuildables have arrived.
Find the Rogue here and the Silverplay here

The Rogue looks like a good candidate for BF modification too, thickest centre post I have ever seen!

Rogue:


Silverplay:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

One bf Rogue for me please, @JakesSA. Can I place the order?


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/15)

Fire at will!


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Fire at will!


The bf option says "out of stock". Will just add a note.


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/15)

Yes, I have not yet modified any as they only arrived today but the modification is very unlikely to present any problems. I might be able to do the first batch of mods on Thursday evening..


----------



## LandyMan (7/4/15)

I love the top airflow holes of the Rogue

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/15)

Here is Super X's review on the Rogue ..



He seems to think Catfish's modifications are better than mine though, what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Fired!


----------



## Paulie (7/4/15)

One bf Rogue please


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/15)

Aye aye Mr. P!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Me first...  Orders done online and paid for are way more important!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (8/4/15)

ordered and paid.


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Me first...  Orders done online and paid for are way more important!


Agreed. And mine was done first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll (8/4/15)

@Valesidecc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/4/15)

One for me as well. Thank you


----------



## Yiannaki (8/4/15)

Zodd said:


> ordered and paid.



Now to find that bell cap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (8/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Now to find that bell cap!



Have started a thread asking if anyone had one that they dont want anymore. 
Needless to say no one is interested in selling me theirs.
Looks like I will have to go the import route.


----------



## VapingSquid (8/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Now to find that bell cap!



Do you mean a KF4 bell cap? Heard they might be compatible?

IF so:

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-v4-bell-cap/

Edit: hope it is ok to link here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/4/15)

jl10101 said:


> Do you mean a KF4 bell cap? Heard they might be compatible?
> 
> IF so:
> 
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-v4-bell-cap/


Yep they are in fact compatible  thanks for the link dude!


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

On closer inspection it turns out that the Rogue will have to have it centre post replaced to create an effective bottom feed device. I have made the first centre post and am about to machine the plastic insulator. If all goes well I hope to have a few of these ready by the end of the day.

On the left is the new solid piece centre post and on the right is the centre post that it ships with and which is fastened with a copper screw from the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Ok the insulator has been machined and fitted to the post, moment of truth, pushing the post back into the Rogue ..


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

And it's done, snug fit and 100% solid centre post. 

Note that I am going at add a little onto the cost of this attie for bottom feed modification, drilling a pin is one thing but rebuilding a centre post takes a little effort. Existing orders will be honoured at the original price.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Great work @JakesSA 
Lol, lucky I ordered already 
Any idea when they will be ready to be shipped?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/4/15)

@JakesSA, @VapeGrrl, please kindly advise as to when the orders will be dispatched.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/4/15)

Hi

Jakes was going to do them last night but then Eskom decided we did not need electricity so if all goes well and the power stays on then they will be shipped on Thursday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/4/15)

Thank you for the response @VapeGrrl 
Please kindly keep us posted.


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/15)

Typed on Monday night, then the power went out:
I think shipping can commence on Wednesday if all goes to plan. Please accept my apologies for the delay when I initially disassembled the Rogue it seemed like a very easy conversion. It has a beefy 3mm coppper screw at the bottom which tightens down the centre post. Problems is once that screw is loosened off and shortened for the modification its near impossible to tighten it.

Typed this morning, then the power went out:
I wrote the above as the power went out, courtesy Eishkom. I will still try to get some done tonight but shipping on Thursday seems more realistic now. Apologies for the delay but I think this modification, at least technically speaking, is the best way to approach it.

Typed now:
Just need to load some products on the website and then I'll get down to business on the Rogues!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

Hi @JakesSA 

Just making a test post in your sub forum to check all is working


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/15)

Thx @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/4/15)

Thank you for the update @JakesSA  Appreciated!
Damn Eishkom


----------



## Morne (16/4/15)

Hi
Do you have the BF Rogue in stock? I can come collect this afternoon.


----------



## JakesSA (16/4/15)

Hi

Vapegrrl here. Jakes is busy finalising the current batch and will repost back soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Hi @JakesSA, @VapeGrrl,

Did you manage to ship the orders out today?


----------



## JakesSA (16/4/15)

Not yet, again apologies or the delay. I had made a mistake on the measurement for the insulators (undersized) and had to write off the whole batch of insulators. Will do my best to get them done tonight.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Thanks for the update @JakesSA


----------



## Morne (18/4/15)

@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl 
Any update on the BF Rogue?


----------



## JakesSA (18/4/15)

The first one just left, the next four's centre posts are taking bath before I do final fitment.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Morne (18/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> The first one just left, the next four's centre posts are taking bath before I do final fitment.


 awesome!!! Is the one I order part of the next four?


----------



## JakesSA (18/4/15)

I do believe so ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (19/4/15)

Hey @JakesSA ,

Any Idea when mine may be ready?


----------



## Keyaam (19/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey @JakesSA ,
> 
> Any Idea when mine may be ready?


Yeah mines too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (19/4/15)

I'm quite interested in getting a Rogue BF mod, but the option on the website says out of stock - I read the part that says I can add a note to the order, but how would I then pay the extra R80 for the mod?


----------



## Riaz (19/4/15)

This sure looks like a promising bottom fed atty. 

I think i might have to pull the trigger on one of them bad boys.

The site still says out of stock though?


----------



## JakesSA (19/4/15)

The first batch of centre posts, insulators are machined and the posts are ready to go where they belong. Once they are pressed back in place I take a final cut to get the total 510 length correct.

Apologies again for the long wait, there is some rather fine machining involved here and its a time consuming process getting them to a level of quality that is acceptable. For example this batch started as eight posts but only these five made it. Eishkom doesn't exactly help matters either...

For those who have not ordered yet I will start the next somewhat larger batch tonight and open orders by Wednesday or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (19/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> The first batch of centre posts, insulators are machined and the posts are ready to go where they belong. Once they are pressed back in place I take a final cut to get the total 510 length correct.
> 
> Apologies again for the long wait, there is some rather fine machining involved here and its a time consuming process getting them to a level of quality that is acceptable. For example this batch started as eight posts but only these five made it. Eishkom doesn't exactly help matters either...
> 
> ...



thanks for the update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (20/4/15)

More trouble unfortunately. Out of the 5 centre posts I pressed into place last, only 2 are holding solid 3 of them starting spinning with only medium pressure applied. 

I pressed one of these posts out and measured it only to find the insulator was now undersized. A pressed in centre post relies on the insulator being slightly larger than the hole its being pressed into in order to prevent spinning

Now I know these insulators were all on size when I pressed them in because I had to re-make all of them initially. I noticed there was some thin plastic shaving around the top of insulator under the shoulder which cleared up the mystery.

If the centre post isn't centred 100% in the middle when I press it in, the shoulder of the hole shaves off a little of the plastic, effectively making it smaller and causing it not to seat properly making this a hit and miss affair. We are talking about a very small amount here, 0.1 mm in diameter or 0.05mm on either side is the interference. You can see the edge of the hole in the picture below and it is cut at 90 degrees with no bevel, and that looks like the culprit. 

I'll see if I can machine away that edge to 45 degrees creating a "lead in" for the centre post which will solve this problem.

The 2 that are seated properly will go to @Morne (he lives close by close and can give me some feedback on how it works in the interim) and @Imthiaz Khan because he has other BF atomisers done previously which are just waiting on the Rogue. 

Once again apologies for the delay, this is turning out to be a steep learning curve for me. Should you wish to cancel your order you are of course welcome to do so, completely understandable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (20/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> More trouble unfortunately. Out of the 5 centre posts I pressed into place last, only 2 are holding solid 3 of them starting spinning with only medium pressure applied.
> 
> I pressed one of these posts out and measured it only to find the insulator was now undersized. A pressed in centre post relies on the insulator being slightly larger than the hole its being pressed into in order to prevent spinning
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update i will wait


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/15)

No rush for mine... it's a spare.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/4/15)

Thank you for the update @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (21/4/15)

Machining the sharp edge to an angle on that 510 hole seems to have solved the problem. I have one more that's complete now and the centre post is seated rock solid. Next up for shipment is @Andre, so this one will ship to you tomorrow.

I'm a bit tired now, going to have a dram of Old Pulteney and then some zzzzs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (22/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Machining the sharp edge to an angle on that 510 hole seems to have solved the problem. I have one more that's complete now and the centre post is seated rock solid. Next up for shipment is @Andre, so this one will ship to you tomorrow.
> 
> I'm a bit tired now, going to have a dram of Old Pulteney and then some zzzzs.


Hi, when will the next orders go out? (ordered on monday) order #2205


----------



## JakesSA (22/4/15)

Finally the last two from the first order batch, sorry it took so long but I do think I have perfected it now. Couldn't get the centre post to move even with a full sized screw driver.

Take that Catfish!! 





(For those who do not know Catfish is the handle for some other guy who also does BF modifications over on ECF ..  )

For those still waiting, thank you very much for your patience. I have a few days leave coming up so I do believe the next batch will be complete by Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Finally the last two from the first order batch, sorry it took so long but I do think I have perfected it now. Couldn't get the centre post to move even with a full sized screw driver.
> 
> Take that Catfish!! unch:
> 
> ...


 Looking great @JakesSA 

Much excitement. So bottom fed. Wow 

Thanks for all the hard work to get these done properly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (23/4/15)

Hi @JakesSA 

Are you accepting new orders for the rogue now?

I need to get my hands on one please.

What is the expected ETA for the new batch to be done?


----------



## Keyaam (23/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Finally the last two from the first order batch, sorry it took so long but I do think I have perfected it now. Couldn't get the centre post to move even with a full sized screw driver.
> 
> Take that Catfish!!
> 
> ...


Am i part of the first batch?


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/4/15)

Hi @Keyaam, your rogue will be shipped today and delivered tomorrow. Will send your tracking number once dawnwing has collected

@Riaz, Jakes expect to have the next lot ready for shipping by Tuesday or collection perhaps by Sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (23/4/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi @Keyaam, your rogue will be shipped today and delivered tomorrow. Will send your tracking number once dawnwing has collected
> 
> @Riaz, Jakes expect to have the next lot ready for shipping by Tuesday or collection perhaps by Sunday


Thank you vapegrrl. If its as good as they say it is ill place another order.


----------



## Keyaam (24/4/15)

Ii received the rogue @VapeGrrl. Will give me opinion once this cold clears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/4/15)

Received my rogue rda this morning. Comes in a nice little box.
Im a single coil guy, so it was n bit difficult to build a dual coil that heats up evenly.
28g, 8 wraps around that little blue screw driver u get with most rba's, dont know if its 2mm?
Anyway, comes out at 0.6 ohms.
Airflow is always open, even if closed fully. There has to be some sort of hack to fix this issue?
Flavor is great,better than my atomic (only rda I ever used,except the rm2).
Almost sits flushed on my reo grand lp.
The 510 pin isnt adjustable though because of the bf modification.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (24/4/15)

Has anyone tried the Silverply yet? Curious about this RTA....


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Has anyone tried the Silverply yet? Curious about this RTA....



@Paulie rates it highly... I just need my sore throat and flu to clear and then I will test mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Has anyone tried the Silverply yet? Curious about this RTA....



Silverplay rocks!!  BUT, you need to put a bell cap/nipple cap with the shorter chimney or its not worth it in my opinion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/4/15)

So I coiled the Rogue last night but the center post is a bit loose and then the bottom pin contact moved up a bit and is not making proper contact on my Reo. Please help, how can I sort this out @JakesSA?


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So I coiled the Rogue last night but the center post is a bit loose and then the bottom pin contact moved up a bit and is not making proper contact on my Reo. Please help, how can I sort this out @JakesSA?



Yours was amongst the first lot before I started bevelling the 510 so I suspect the insulator needs to be replaced. Can you get it to me?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/4/15)

I also noticed juiced coming out from coil insert hole. 
How do I get back to you @JakesSA, via post/courier? Unfortunately Benoni is a bit far from me.
Thanks!


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

Know somebody going to the midrand vape meet tomorrow?


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

All bf atomisers that I've seen are drilled through btw meaning juice can come out the coil hole as well. Of course there is normally a screw in there so the opening is quite small.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/4/15)

Ok thanks, I didn't know that. 
I doubt there is anyone nearby to me. Can we please make arrangements with Dawn Wing to collect it? 
Thanks!


----------



## VapeSnow (28/4/15)

@JakesSA can I please get a Bf Rogue?


----------



## JakesSA (28/4/15)

The next lot of Rogues are arriving on Wednesday/Thursday next week. I'll pre-make centre posts and insulators so they should ship within a day or so of arriving here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> The next lot of Rogues are arriving on Wednesday/Thursday next week. I'll pre-make centre posts and insulators so they should ship within a day or so of arriving here.


Okay thx


----------

